# Welcome To The Funny Farm



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Those singing roosters were hilarious!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

HA! What a Flakey couple!layful: Thanks, Rose!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Timetrvlr

Looks like me back in '53.


Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 39261


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

1949 America's funny farm.

[video]http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/247803/Ma-and-Pa-Kettle-Movie-Clip-Second-Hand-Underwear.html[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> 1949 America's funny farm.
> 
> [video]http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/247803/Ma-and-Pa-Kettle-Movie-Clip-Second-Hand-Underwear.html[/video]



I loved Marjorie Main, Bea.  She reminded me of my grandmother.  No nonsense. No pretenses.  No whining allowed.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Falcon

Very nice.  Well balanced.  Tail straight out in back.  Teats  all standing upright.  Nice smiles on the piggies.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Yikes!!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Take your pick


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


>


I like that one.  So here is one:  What causes a baby boom?  A baby just as it exceeds the speed of sound.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## SeaBreeze

Orderly fashion now guys and gals!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


>


Why did they run the tic out of prayer circle?  It was a heretic.


----------



## CeeCee




----------



## Uncontrolable

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 40875



Now you have done it.  That one actually caused physical pain.  By the way.  Did you hear about the meteor that fell on the parked car in Phoenix Arizona?  They had a bunch of meteor experts come to find out what kind of meteor it was.  They finally decided it was a parking meteor.


----------



## Meanderer

Canadian woman, 84, finds long-lost diamond ring wrapped around carrot


----------



## CeeCee

Uncontrolable said:


> Now you have done it.  That one actually caused physical pain.  By the way.  Did you hear about the meteor that fell on the parked car in Phoenix Arizona?  They had a bunch of meteor experts come to find out what kind of meteor it was.  They finally decided it was a parking meteor.




Ha ha!


----------



## CeeCee

Meanderer said:


> Canadian woman, 84, finds long-lost diamond ring wrapped around carrot




I saw that...what are the odds of that happening again?!


----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


> Canadian woman, 84, finds long-lost diamond ring wrapped around carrot


So was that just a one carrot diamond?


----------



## RadishRose

:goodone:


----------



## Uncontrolable

RadishRose said:


> :goodone:



Thanks.  I love it when they set me up like that.


----------



## Meanderer

Total Eclipse On the Farm!


----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


> Total Eclipse On the Farm!



Sorry Jim, I am half blind and my computer is set up for it.  I am undoubtedly missing something in the picture.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Uncontrolable said:


> Sorry Jim, I am half blind and my computer is set up for it.  I am undoubtedly missing something in the picture.


It is a farm scene during the eclipse....not much to see.


----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


> It is a farm scene during the eclipse....not much to see.



I could just be too dense to get the joke.


----------



## Meanderer

...there's nothing like new equipment!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Wren




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze

Not funny, but beautiful chicks here! (4 pages)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Barnyard Flappers 1922


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose

@mike4lorie , the gif of the goat riding in the cart was especially hilarious!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## toffee




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## toffee




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>


I love this... check out the flag the cow is holding, lol!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Once again......


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nautilus




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Mister E




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## MarciKS

LOL! Love this!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx

I saw a farmer who was out standing in his field...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*Serenading the cattle with my trombone*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> *Serenading the cattle with my trombone*


This was so cool! The cattle never stopped coming and I just loved when they began to sing! Thank's for a great video.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

How can I delete these pics; I've just noticed that it is especially for 'farm' cartoons.


----------



## Ken N Tx

pamelasmithwick said:


> How can I delete these pics; I've just noticed that it is especially for 'farm' cartoons.


Click the edit button or report button to send a message to the Admin..


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## RadishRose

pamelasmithwick said:


> How can I delete these pics; I've just noticed that it is especially for 'farm' cartoons.


Pam, we laughed anyway.!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> Pam, we laughed anyway.!!!


Hahaha, thank you for laughing.   Hehehehehe....


----------



## PamfromTx

Ken N Tx said:


> Click the edit button or report button to send a message to the Admin..


There is no edit button here.  Where do I post funny toons like the ones I have posted so far?!?  I'm a lost Texan here.


----------



## RadishRose

pamelasmithwick said:


> There is no edit button here.  Where do I post funny toons like the ones I have posted so far?!?  I'm a lost Texan here.


You don't have to remove your cartoons, Pam its ok,

Go to the tab upper left that says Forums. Look it over and look down to see HUMOR. Click on Humor and find the category you want. Cartoon, funny pics, animal antics, anything you like.

We're not too fussy about where we get our laughs.


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> You don't have to remove your cartoons, Pam its ok,
> 
> Go to the tab upper left that says Forums. Look it over and look down to see HUMOR. Click on Humor and find the category you want. Cartoon, funny pics, animal antics, anything you like.
> 
> We're not too fussy about where we get our laughs.


Awwww, that's great... I'll try to do better though.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## Davey Do




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Davey Do

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 115505


I find this cartoon so interesting, RadishRose. In a 1977 journal, dated December 4th, I drew a similar cartoon with three possible word balloons, #2 being something close to the cartoon you posted.

The journal is so old that some of the ink from a preceding page imprinted a self portrait sketch.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## horseless carriage

Pappy said:


> View attachment 115526


There are several versions of how beef loin earned its knightly honours, but the most common revolves around a visit by King Charles II to the estate of Houghton in Lancashire, England. While visiting the family and working on settling some royal business, the entourage was served a large cut of beef that Charles found extremely satisfying and stated, “A noble joint! By St. George, it shall have a title!”
The King suddenly drew his sword and with feigned dignity knighted it at the table declaring, “Loin, we dub thee knight; henceforward be Sir Loin!”



There are a couple other variations of the story, which include both Henry VIII and James I  the Henry VIII version may be the most believable considering his sometimes bizarre behaviour.

It's probably just a myth but this is The Funny Farm thread.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## FastTrax

PamfromTx said:


> deleted







PamfromTx said:


> deleted


----------



## Patricia

I can't get use to checking the dates to make sure the posts are current.


----------



## MarciKS

They don't have to be current. Sometimes it's fun to dig through old posts and find something new to talk about.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## FastTrax

That's a lot of milk Elsie.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## NorthernLight

Ken N Tx said:


> I saw a farmer who was out standing in his field...


If I don't see him in the future, I'll see him in the pasture.


----------



## Pappy

Not funny but darn cute.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------

